# Drool!! One can but dream



## Alastair (9 Dec 2011)

The possibilities...........

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/fishtank-6ft- ... _500wt_922

If only I had room


----------



## danmil3s (9 Dec 2011)

thats been for sale before. guess most people don't have room.


----------



## Tim Harrison (9 Dec 2011)

I've been looking for one of those for ages. I think I'll buy it! The goldfish will really love it.


----------



## MrLarner (9 Dec 2011)

I got a few of the same tank in my bathroom, this its 6 of them i have   
i bloody wish   
imagine the possibilities you have with scaping a tank that size.
and imagine the time it'll take you it plant it or water change


----------



## Morgan Freeman (9 Dec 2011)

400 Cardinals


----------



## Tim Harrison (9 Dec 2011)

Na...bit 'n' bob


----------



## danmil3s (9 Dec 2011)

4 feet front to back, you'd never reach the back.


----------



## Alastair (9 Dec 2011)

400 cardinals easily, imagine the cost of planting the thing. Wow


----------



## spyder (9 Dec 2011)

Strap an outboard motor on one side, that would sort out flow.


----------



## Ian Holdich (9 Dec 2011)

get that fat kid out of it now.


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (9 Dec 2011)

How many pots of HC to carpet that? Answers on a postcard please!


----------



## Alastair (9 Dec 2011)

150 I reckon lol. What would be even harder to guess would be how many hours it would take planting the HC ha ha


----------



## Morgan Freeman (9 Dec 2011)

ianho said:
			
		

> get that fat kid out of it now.



LOL! I shouldn't laugh but I did.


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (9 Dec 2011)

Is that a conservative "Estimate" or your best "Guesstimate" surely there must be a online calculator for this, there seems to be for everything else? I am intrigued as to how many pots you`d actually need??  
Honestly though now, would you have the patience to split that many pots, and plant that many individual plants. Despite our love of the hobby, how much is too much. What would be your breaking point?


----------



## Alastair (9 Dec 2011)

That was just a guesstimate lol. You'd think there would for something like that bit I bet im wayyyy off the mark. I seriously would not have the patience to split it all and plant. I'd just pull them out the pot, take off the wool and plant like that lol. There's no way I'd have that patience. I would however do a free beer night sand invite as many people I could to get stuck in. 
My breaking point would be my back after about 2 hours of planting lol


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (9 Dec 2011)

You`re a forgiving man? NOBODY touches my tank.  
If you offered mates a free beer night to help you plant that tank, I can guarantee by the end of the night they would end up in it, speedos on, cocktails out, full on hot tub stylee!


----------



## Tim Harrison (9 Dec 2011)

> get that fat kid out of it now.



He's part of the deal...they can't afford to feed him any more!


----------



## Alastair (9 Dec 2011)

Quetzalcoatl said:
			
		

> You`re a forgiving man? NOBODY touches my tank.
> If you offered mates a free beer night to help you plant that tank, I can guarantee by the end of the night they would end up in it, speedos on, cocktails out, full on hot tub stylee!



Ha ha that would be one cloudy tank lol. 

Must admit I only plant myself. Never have help. 



			
				Troi said:
			
		

> > get that fat kid out of it now.
> 
> 
> 
> He's part of the deal...they can't afford to feed him any more!



Ha ha that tickled me


----------



## spyder (10 Dec 2011)

Anyone fancy quoting up for full ADA substrate? I might give this a go...


----------



## idris (10 Dec 2011)

Knowing how hard it is to do anything in my tank I can only think this would be the only way to plant it.


----------



## BigTom (10 Dec 2011)

This would make an awesome Bucket of Mud...


----------



## Alastair (11 Dec 2011)

BigTom said:
			
		

> This would make an awesome Bucket of Mud...



Absolutely would. Funny as when I first saw it I pictured your tank straight away.


----------



## mitchelllawson (11 Dec 2011)

Theres a nice christmas present.


----------



## fishfingers (11 Dec 2011)

you must have a huge chimney


----------



## foxfish (11 Dec 2011)

12mm glass!!
 I wonder who recommended that, I would of thought 18mm would of been the minimum required for those dimensions?


----------



## Gill (11 Dec 2011)

Awesome Tank, Reminds me of my 400G from a few years ago. 
And Planting a tank that size is not that expensive if you know where to buy from. When I planted the 400G. I bought from the Malaysian Plant Farms direct and saved alot of money. One thing Iearned with that tank, was to haggle for the display tank plants in an LFS much Cheaper, for big established plants.


----------



## Gill (11 Dec 2011)

foxfish said:
			
		

> 12mm glass!!
> I wonder who recommended that, I would of thought 18mm would of been the minimum required for those dimensions?



That would make me nervous, mine was 20mm float.


----------



## BigTom (11 Dec 2011)

Only 2 feet high though, which I believe is what largely governs the pressure, and looks well braced.


----------



## idris (11 Dec 2011)

12mm should be fine for the pressure due to depth. The area for concern would be how much the glass had to flex. You'd want a very stable, very solid, perfectly square base, and probably a floor to match.


----------



## thingymajig (12 Dec 2011)

That holds 1359.21 ltrs
and 1ltr weighs 1kg wonder what the total weight would be with all the subsrate and decor


----------



## MrLarner (12 Dec 2011)

thingymajig said:
			
		

> That holds 1359.21 ltrs
> and 1ltr weighs 1kg wonder what the total weight would be with all the subsrate and decor


You could of mentioned this before, i've ordered 1 of these to have it has a floating tank, basically hanging from the ceiling on small chains.
dam thing.  :?


----------



## vygec (17 Dec 2011)

im thinking a nice arowana would do well in this..


----------



## idris (17 Dec 2011)

Or an arapaima.


----------



## foxfish (17 Dec 2011)

I recon I could keep my wife in there when she misbehaves.


----------



## Alastair (17 Dec 2011)

foxfish said:
			
		

> I recon I could keep my wife in there when she misbehaves.




Lol 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Morgan Freeman (19 Dec 2011)

Luciosoma spilopleur Biotope 8)


----------



## kizkiz (19 Dec 2011)

Tanks that size are common enough in the marine world
I once got one for free. Took 4 of us a bloody long time to get it in the van. lol
It sat in my mate's garage until i decided i couldn't afford a house big enough to house it 
Flogged it for about 20 quid on ebay
He's having a serious laugh if he thinks he'll get more than 100-200 for it


----------

